# Gentoo installieren ohne vorhandene CD!

## fn_dark

Hi,

Vorwort:

Ich bin eben gefragt worden von 2 bekannten ob ich denen das Gentoo installieren könnte da ich das selbst zwar benutze, mich aber noch einarbeiten muss und das selbst per Internet und SSH installiert bekommen habe.

Frage:

Da ich nix gefunden hab oder eventuell mit den falschen Suchbegriffen wollt ich mal anfragen ob mir wer in halbwegs kurzform erklären kann wie ich das Gentoo installieren kann ohne extra ne CD downloaden zumüssen

Vorraussetzungen:

Computer haben alle notwendigen Vorraussetzungen erfüllt

Internetverbindung mit DSL6000 bzw. 16000 vorhanden

Über eine hilfreiche Antwort wäre ich echt dankbar.

Gruss, Dark

----------

## cfreak200

Ist bereits ein Computer mit lauffähigem OS in der nähe? (Wenn ja, welches?)

Hier mal das was mir da spontan zu eingefallen ist.

Falls Windows bereits drauf installiert ist:

Es gibt bei Debian seit der Version 4.0 einen Installer der die Debianinstallation von Windows aus auf die Platte schreibt evtl. lässt sich durch die Hilfe dieses Installers auch ein Gentoo zum laufen bekommen.

Falls Linux bereits drauf ist:

Normalerweise kann man ein bereits installierstes System nutzen  um  die Platten zu formatieren und dann per chroot ins Gentoo zu wechseln um die Installation abschließen

Ohne OS:

Man kann einen USB-Stick zum booten verwenden (wenn man ein Image drauf bekommt)

oder

wenn ein anderer (Linux) Rechner in der nähe ist per Netzwerkboot installieren.

----------

## fn_dark

Hi,

achso, ja Sorry, an des Betriebssystem habsch nichtmehr gedachtet ....

Es ist ein lauffähiges Windows XP vorhanden mit allen Rechten!

Gruss, Dark

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *fn_dark wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Frage:
> 
> Da ich nix gefunden hab oder eventuell mit den falschen Suchbegriffen wollt ich mal anfragen ob mir wer in halbwegs kurzform erklären kann wie ich das Gentoo installieren kann ohne extra ne CD downloaden zumüssen
> ...

 

Schau einfach ins Gentoo Handbuch da steht eigentlich alles drin. Man braucht nicht zwangsläufig eine CD, sondern kann es mit wirklich jedem Linux installieren, das nach dem Booten eine Verbindung zum Internet hat (evt. einen Router im Haus der Internet zur Verfügung stellt.). Eigentlich gehts auch von ner Knoppix CD oder einer X-belibigen Linux Live-CD die bei einer Zeitung dabei ist. 

Also Vorrausgesetzt es macht nichts aus über die DSL-Leitung größere Datenmengen runterzuladen. Aber da kommst du sowieso nicht drum rum. Nur bin ich jetzt verwundert warum du nicht die CD verwendest - hast du nicht die Möglichkeit das auf CD zu brennen oder so?

Lg Chris

----------

## cfreak200

Ich habe eben mal bissel gegoogelt und bin auf eine Anleitung zum installieren aus einem Windows-System herraus gestoßen (leider für Übüntü  :Smile:  ): http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-28948.html

----------

## fn_dark

Hi,

doch, ich kann sowohl DVD als auch CD toasten! Allerdings hatte ich selbst mein Gentoo versucht zu installieren mit der LiveCD und dem Installer was jedesmal schief ging da der Installer irgendwie bissl sehr mager mit Hinweismeldungen ausgestattet ist  :Wink: 

Gruss, Dark

----------

## cfreak200

 *fn_dark wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> doch, ich kann sowohl DVD als auch CD toasten! Allerdings hatte ich selbst mein Gentoo versucht zu installieren mit der LiveCD und dem Installer was jedesmal schief ging da der Installer irgendwie bissl sehr mager mit Hinweismeldungen ausgestattet ist 
> 
> Gruss, Dark

 

Dann brenn die CD und installier von Hand das spart Nerven die du beim Installer verlieren würdest  :Smile: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hmmm.

Also ich hab nochmal drüber nachgedacht. Du willst bestimmt nicht viel frickeln und fummeln. Leider geht es nicht ganz ohne. Grade für Anfänger die auf dem Linux Gebiet neu sind empfehle ich eine Installation von der CD. Nur wenn man wirklich lust und Zeit (so ein Wochenende) hat bei der Installation etwas zu lernen, solltest du es dir vielleicht antun und mit deinem Freund zusammen Gentoo auf dem mühsamen aber wirklich coolen Weg installieren.

Hier gehts zur Doku.

Hier gehts zum Unoffizielem Gentoo-Wiki.

----------

## fn_dark

Hi,

ja die Entscheidung ist gefallen - das Installimage wird herhalten müssen  :Smile: 

Werd mir das Installimage saugen und brennen, morgen dann mal einen nach dem andern abklappern und installieren.

Gruss, Dark

----------

## artbody

Hy

Lass den grafischen Installer außen vor. Der taucht nich so recht.

Am besten irgend eine LiveCD und dann genau nach Anleitung

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/index.xml

den reboot nach Grubinstall mach ich immer erst später.

zuvor wird eigentlich fast alles installiert was ich so brauch.

dann wird noch in /root

die .bash_history mit z.B.

```

/etc/init.d/xdm stop

emerge  --sync

emerge -uDN world

etc-update

genkernel --menuconfig all

emerge -av x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

eselect opengl set nvidia

/etc/init.d/xdm start

```

ein paar Befehlen editiert, welche ich somit auf der Console nicht mehr auswendig eintippen muß.

Nvidia musst du für deine Grafikkarte eventuell nicht machen und anstatt vieleicht den ati oder was auch immer.

Dies vor dem Verlassen der LiveCD rauszusuchen macht auf jeden Fall Sinn, denn da kannst du noch hier in den FAQ etc nachschauen.

Naja heutzutage kenn ich die meisten Befehle davon auswendig, aber es erleichtert dank Copy & Paste alles etwas.

----------

## musv

Und wie immer hier der Tip:

Ting oder SystemRescueCd

Bei Ting sind schon die notwendigen Pakete für 'ne Offlineinstallation dabei. Und die SystemRescueCD hat grad mal 155 mb, basiert ebenfalls auf Gentoo und hat 'ne Menge sinnvoller Sachen drin. 

Kurzinstallationsanleitung:

CD booten

Tarball vom Mirrorserver runterladen, entpacken und

Gentoo installieren.

(War das jetzt hilfreich?)

PS:

Voraussetzung.

----------

## fn_dark

Hi und guten morgen,

@Musv

Ja, das ist sehr hilfreich, dadurch das ich am We doch nicht wie geplant dazu gekommen bin die Installation zumachen werd ich gleichmal bei gelegenheit deine Variante ausprobieren! Dadurch das ich e eine RescueCD basierend auf Gentoo haben wollt ist das dann scheinbar die noch bessere Variante.

Ich sag bescheid wenn ich's hinbekommen hab oder nicht! Ist vielleicht für andere auch hilfreich!#

Gruss, Dark

----------

